# Fly Box Lid Art



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did a few more box lids today. Small, Medium , and Large. Now to tie some flies for them. Permanent Marker on Foam.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

nice work


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all. I had to load the pics again, due to me having moved them into a different album in Photo Bucket, they disappeared. What a doof I can be sometimes!:whistling:


----------

